# Is fucking a prostitute every week worth it



## Saoirsecel (Sep 6, 2020)

Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die


----------



## Pretty (Sep 6, 2020)

Every post you make diminishes your IQ I suggest taking some time off this website


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 6, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Every post you make diminishes your IQ I suggest taking some time off this website


You should learn how to play a sport that actually requires skill instead of keep barking in my threads


----------



## Pretty (Sep 6, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> You should learn how to play a sport that actually requires skill instead of keep barking in my threads


Ngl i need to get of this site most people here are losers like u


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 6, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Ngl i need to get of this site most people here are losers like u


Go and try to learn something useful


----------



## rydofx (Sep 6, 2020)

if u have the money and dont believe in god or stds. sure why not. even if ur chad


----------



## NVRH (Sep 6, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die



Don't know where you live, but here decent prostitutes (escorts) are like 150-200€ for 30 mn.

Every week would cost you like 800€ a month, ofc sex is somewhat unsatisfying and the girls are frauding hard so you lose a lot of time picking the right one / taking a cab back home because the fraud is too strong. (jfl 35 yo hags using pictures of their prime)

But hey, why not ? If you're bored of your right hand.


----------



## HumidVent (Sep 6, 2020)

No leave them for incels like me who have no other choice


----------



## IndianJock (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, it boosts T and makes you less of a needy bastard


----------



## 000 (Sep 9, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die


RIP your wallet


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 23, 2020)

No , just focus on quality

Quality above


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't get all the hate toward escortcelling. That's how non-Chads coped for thousands of years.
Yes of course it's worth it if you swore off cuck LTRs and can't slay civilians. Just make sure you can afford it.


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 23, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die


prostitutes me 😛


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 23, 2020)

No


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 23, 2020)

Too much wasted money,once in a month is fine


----------



## joeveniro (Sep 23, 2020)

Women are not worth the time


----------



## pakipassion (Sep 23, 2020)

its worth it even if you are chadlite 

you can get new attractive women quickly , not everybody has much patience to try and than forge a relationship to bed.
if you are chad and women are swooning at you at every stop than its different thing, even than everyone wants a change.


----------



## Gaia262 (Sep 23, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die



Well I have been with over 100 escorts and sleep with them weekly, so can answer your question.

First thing is that nothing will replace a quality relationship.

However, sleeping with escorts regularly is neuroprotective and stops you from becoming desperate as you have an ample supply of beautiful girls to sleep with. You get to see the best side of women without the drawbacks of bitchiness and menace that they show their betabux boyfriends.

Yes they treat you well and give the "gfe" experience. if you pick one girl who has high emotional intelligence you can somewhat fill your emotional needs.

its not that expensive in the UK its literally £60-£80 for a session with a girl here which is nothing compared to what a betabuxxer pays.

Try to see it as fast food, its great in the short run and special occasions but will take its toll on your in the long run if you rely on it. Compared to quality relationship which is like a homemade made meal, slow to prepare but great for you in the long run.

The caveat is that a quality relationship is extremely rare anyway and most relationships are just contractual.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 23, 2020)

just enhance your penis


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 23, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Idk after my relationship ends i dont want to try dating, its too exhausting if u are not chad, just thinking abiut trying hard just to maybe fuck an average girl makes me want to die


depends on cost. in california it's $1000/hour and you're not guranteed sex. 
whereas in east europe full service is$80.
the cost of dining out is around $100, personally i would never pay for an escort until i'm married with kids.


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

Best think about escorts is trying dirty nasty shit with them and not caring what they think of you or knowing even who you are. Lol this is why I tried them recently and realized the luxury of it


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 3, 2020)

pakipassion said:


> its worth it even if you are chadlite
> 
> you can get new attractive women quickly , not everybody has much patience to try and than forge a relationship to bed.
> if you are chad and women are swooning at you at every stop than its different thing, even than everyone wants a change.


Hot escorts are worth it even for Chad because it's hard for even him to get stacies regularly. Probably pointless if you're a gigachad


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah i think once in a month is more realistic


----------



## sasha777 (Oct 4, 2020)

Not worth imo


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Oct 4, 2020)

Your avi be like

👁️👄👁️


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 5, 2020)

IndianJock said:


> Yes, it boosts T and makes you less of a needy bastard


sex decreases t


----------



## IndianJock (Oct 5, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> sex decreases t











How Sex Impacts Male Testosterone Levels & Production


By Ali Kuoppala | Last reviewed Tue 25 September 2018 Medical Review by Dr. Stefano Pizzo, MD There has been lots of discussion about porn and excessive masturbation possibly lowering testosterone and…




anabolicmen.com


----------

